# Overwhelmed



## victoriaplumb (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi people living in sunny Spain,
I came across this site by default when out of poor confusion Google d ' house swops in Spain'. It looks great and can't wait to read all about it.

Me and Pete, (the better half) Are planning to take early retirement to Spain in January 2012. We can't wait but my goodness it is so confusing. We just want to come over to Spain and rent a small place until we know where we want to live.
We like the look and sound of the Murcia area but have not yet been there.

Does anyone have any hints or tips they are willing to share with me?

I have looked a numerous web pages but the rents are mainly for holiday lets.
We like the sound of small town called Blanca. sounds idyllic. 
We also went to the 'Place in the Sun' exhibition and are now inundated with calls trying to get us out there on a 'viewing trip'. Has anyone had an experience of one?
Love to hear from you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Victoria, welcome!

Sunny Spain is cold and wet at the moment so don't forget your thermals.

Personally I would advise against organised viewing trips. I have heard a lot of bad reports, people being left stranded when they said they didn't want to buy a property etc. Come over for a holiday and look somewhere to rent; 11 months is the normal term for a non-holiday let (after that you have tenants' rights and they can't get you out!). 

There are some lovely places in Murcia and the climate is good there. Good place to start!


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

having been there and done the exibition thing many years ago,,, my advice would be book a hotel in the region you fancy a two week break and a car,, drive around as much as you can and get a feel for the area. I was first introduced to villa martin ,costa blanca south,,,ended up 100km away in moraira and always rent first until you find your feet,nothing is never as it seems until youve been there a month or so,, best of luck and good wishes


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, avoid organised trips as some of them will treat you very badly once they find out you don't want to buy from them. And the properties they will be selling are usuall full of problems


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Good luck with your search!! There are a lot of very cheap properties at the moment, with people desperate to return to the UK. You could also take a winter let for a few months to search for property.

With a property swap it is the same as buying and selling - You buy theirs they buy yours, all the same costs apply as in a normal sale.

Caz


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

victoriaplumb said:


> Hi people living in sunny Spain,
> I came across this site by default when out of poor confusion Google d ' house swops in Spain'. It looks great and can't wait to read all about it.
> 
> Me and Pete, (the better half) Are planning to take early retirement to Spain in January 2012. We can't wait but my goodness it is so confusing. We just want to come over to Spain and rent a small place until we know where we want to live.
> ...


I have no experience of "viewing trips", but unless you are good at warding off hard sales techniques I would advise against it as you're going to be in a hard sell environment night and day - and they are even more desperate to sell than usual at the moment.
Renting is the most sensible option if you're not even sure where you want to be. Even if you do know the region or town, you might want a while to find the right part of the town for you, so I'd say take your time, be flexible and accept that you're not going to have a "home" for a while.


----------



## victoriaplumb (Nov 4, 2011)

Aw thank you guys this is a great help. Very much appreciated. So from this I need to try and find a winter let. Is there a site that offer private rentals? sorry for being so needy


----------



## victoriaplumb (Nov 4, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have no experience of "viewing trips", but unless you are good at warding off hard sales techniques I would advise against it as you're going to be in a hard sell environment night and day - and they are even more desperate to sell than usual at the moment.
> Renting is the most sensible option if you're not even sure where you want to be. Even if you do know the region or town, you might want a while to find the right part of the town for you, so I'd say take your time, be flexible and accept that you're not going to have a "home" for a while.


Good advice. this is the part I think we need to think about and not rush in.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

victoriaplumb said:


> Aw thank you guys this is a great help. Very much appreciated. So from this I need to try and find a winter let. Is there a site that offer private rentals? sorry for being so needy


have a look at the 'Useful links' sticky thread at the top - there are some rental websites linked to from there


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry can't help with a short term let as we are in the wrong area. I expect you will find one at this time of year.

We went on an inspection trip to Murcia, it was terrible. They refused to take us back to the airport as we didn't buy. Since that time we have started work for an estate agent, and although estate agents have a terrible reputation we are honest with our clients and help them whether they buy or not. Our 'boss'does not like our approach, but it is not our main income source and we enjoy doing it, so why rip people off! Be careful business is bad for estate agents at the moment and some will try anything to get a sale.

Happy house hunting

Caz


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Victoria, welcome!
> 
> Sunny Spain is cold and wet at the moment so don't forget your thermals.
> 
> Personally I would advise against organised viewing trips. I have heard a lot of bad reports, people being left stranded when they said they didn't want to buy a property etc. Come over for a holiday and look somewhere to rent; 11 months is the normal term for a non-holiday let (*after that you have tenants' rights and they can't get you out!). *There are some lovely places in Murcia and the climate is good there. Good place to start!



Do you have any links to that? We are shortly to sign our fourth temporada.
It would be interesting to see what rights we have, although we have an excellent landlord.
Re the highlighted part of your post: of course you can be evicted -and rightly so - if you default on your rent. Private landlords aren't into the business of giving freebies.
There is new legislation which came into force about a month ago allowing for speedy evictions for non-payment.
Good news for our landlord who owns another property with a non-paying tenant.
It seems we are the first tenants he's had in years who actually pay the rent not only on time but in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Do you have any links to that? We are shortly to sign our fourth temporada.
> It would be interesting to see what rights we have, although we have an excellent landlord.
> Re the highlighted part of your post: of course you can be evicted -and rightly so - if you default on your rent. Private landlords aren't into the business of giving freebies.
> There is new legislation which came into force about a month ago allowing for speedy evictions for non-payment.
> ...


oh mary I've given you the link to the law before, and it's in the 'Useful links' thread too!!

here it is again!!! Ley 29/1994, de 24 de noviembre, de Arrendamientos Urbanos

in fact - it doesn't matter how long your contract is for, or what it says, or how long you have been there, or even if there is no contract - if it's your only or main residence - this law applies


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> oh mary I've given you the link to the law before, and it's in the 'Useful links' thread too!!
> 
> here it is again!!! Ley 29/1994, de 24 de noviembre, de Arrendamientos Urbanos
> 
> in fact - it doesn't matter how long your contract is for, or what it says, or how long you have been there, or even if there is no contract - if it's your only or main residence - this law applies


Yes, I know I've already seen it...but just wondered if there had been any alterations or amendments.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, I know I've already seen it...but just wondered if there had been any alterations or amendments.


not that I'm aware of


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We tried an inspection trip before we decided to buy and hated every minute of it all they showed us was what they wanted to sell rather than what we wanted to buy!! it did decide for us however the area Torrevieja was NOT for us. Ended up on the CDS and love it still. In hindsight would have rented first as we could have so easily found ourselves somewhere we didnt like but luckily for us found the right place more by luck than judgement!!!!!! as often what you first think you want turns out to be nothing of the sort also chance to see the area at different times of year as when the rain comes it comes!!!!!!!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> oh mary I've given you the link to the law before, and it's in the 'Useful links' thread too!!
> 
> here it is again!!! Ley 29/1994, de 24 de noviembre, de Arrendamientos Urbanos
> 
> in fact - it doesn't matter how long your contract is for, or what it says, or how long you have been there, or even if there is no contract - if it's your only or main residence - this law applies


Sorry to ask this but my Spanish isn't up to reading that and Google translate has just produced a pile of nonsense. In a nutshell, does this say that all those contracts for 11 months, which are trying to avoid tenants 5 year rights when you sign a 12 month contract, have failed since when you sign a second contract you move into a 12 month period (after your first month of the new contract) and therefore have those rights??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Sorry to ask this but my Spanish isn't up to reading that and Google translate has just produced a pile of nonsens. In a nutshell, does this say that all those contracts for 11 months, which are trying to avoid tenants 5 year rights, have failed since when you sign a second contract you move into a 12 month period (after your first month of the new contract) and therefore have those rights??


yes, in a nutshell 

and more than that, as I said - no matter what the contract says or how long you have been there - if it is your primary or only residence you are covered by the law


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

victoriaplumb said:


> Hi people living in sunny Spain,
> I came across this site by default when out of poor confusion Google d ' house swops in Spain'. It looks great and can't wait to read all about it.
> 
> Me and Pete, (the better half) Are planning to take early retirement to Spain in January 2012. We can't wait but my goodness it is so confusing. We just want to come over to Spain and rent a small place until we know where we want to live.
> ...


In that case do what you intended to do & come and rent for a spell until you the holiday mode has passed.

Blanca !
Ah sounds real nice & I can see you now sitting on that sun kissed terrace sipping a glass while you look at the Olympic sized pool to die for (as they say)
The sales person will not take long to lever that info out of you & get your signature to secure the idyllic life style you know is waiting for you in the brochure (artists impression) as your stroll around the beautifully presented show villa as he maybe takes a call from the Smiths asking if he can secure another great deal for their friends who have also decided to try and secure the special offer etc etc.


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Kyero is a good start for looking for property , it's similar to RightMove and is user friendly. For a holiday rental for your reccy trip we went through owner direct.com. At this time of year there should be some bargains about . 
Good luck . We did the same thing in January moving out here in March this year And yes it's cold at the moment it's still fantastic


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> yes, in a nutshell
> 
> and more than that, as I said - no matter what the contract says or how long you have been there - if it is your primary or only residence you are covered by the law




So....as we own no property anywhere now does this mean we are here for life if we pay the rent and behave ourselves??
We had to give an address when we signed our contract tho' and it's included in the contract. We gave the address of the house owned by son and dil.
Does that alter things?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> So....as we own no property anywhere now does this mean we are here for life if we pay the rent and behave ourselves??
> We had to give an address when we signed our contract tho' and it's included in the contract. We gave the address of the house owned by son and dil.
> Does that alter things?


legally, yes - unless the owner (or his child, or parent, I think) actually wants to move back in himself - and he actually has to do it, not just say he's going to

you are on the padrón where you live, right? 

this is the address you used for your NIE/residents list/car tax etc. etc,?

it's your home & therefore your 'primary residence'


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> legally, yes - unless the owner (or his child, or parent, I think) actually wants to move back in himself - and he actually has to do it, not just say he's going to
> 
> you are on the padrón where you live, right?
> 
> ...



Yes...our current address is on all those documents.
Presumably the landlord can't put up the rent by an arbitrary amount either...
Thanks for that info


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes...our current address is on all those documents.
> Presumably the landlord can't put up the rent by an arbitrary amount either...
> Thanks for that info


no he can't - somewhere in that law it says what's allowed as an increase


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

*Moving to Murcia*



victoriaplumb said:


> Hi people living in sunny Spain,
> I came across this site by default when out of poor confusion Google d ' house swops in Spain'. It looks great and can't wait to read all about it.
> 
> Me and Pete, (the better half) Are planning to take early retirement to Spain in January 2012. We can't wait but my goodness it is so confusing. We just want to come over to Spain and rent a small place until we know where we want to live.
> ...



Hi Victoria,

We live in the countryside near Sucina in Murcia and it is a beautiful part of Spain. You can go to the Mountains in the morning and the beach in the afternoon. What we did was decide on roughly the area we wanted then whilst we were in UK we scoured the internet and found places we thought we fancied then rang the estate agents and organised our own viewing visit. We flew out then met the estate agent at the time and date we had previously organised. We did this twice and on the second visit we found the place we are in today! Yes and we bought (cue sharp intake of breath!!!!) but it's what we wanted. So now where here and life is good, we're both ex forces so have pensions to fall back on however we have just started a business. And if after a few years we fall out of love with it we can always go back to the UK! To us this is no different than a new posting and having been moved around at least a dozen times in the past 23 years you get used to it!

I wish you all the luck in finding your perfect place!

Maz


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> ...and behave ourselves??


Yeah, that´ll happen 

Re letting. A few of us here have mentioned the same theme re renting. Go for a proper property and not one set up as a holiday let. In other words, the place is fine for a week or so, but isn´t designed to accommodate "normal" living. I made that mistake and it was a pain in the ass. Lovely house, but simply not geared up to daily life. 

Re agents - avoid the hard sales techniques from these "organised trips" as these peeps will try every trick to get you to commit to something that might not be suitable. A friend did time-share in Cyprus many moons ago and he regaled us with the techniques and tricks that he was taught - very, very devious and barely legal. Not suggesting tis the same here, but tis best to follow a more conventional route, using traditional agents.

There are a huge amount of empty properties in Spain, so it´s a buyers market (even though your renting!), so you are well positioned to have a good choice and hold the high ground as far as negotiating is concerned.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yossa said:


> Yeah, that´ll happen
> 
> 
> !


Alas we are too old to be trulywild and sinful....
The worst that could happen at ours is that I could get p****d and quote passages from the Scriptures which is what I do when I'm ratarsed.
But I'm past that as well.....too awful the next day. And OH is that rarity, a Scottish teetotaller - she has other vices)

On a serious note...yes, I'd advise anyone to negotiate and to go for properties that seem to be a bit out of your price range.
We reduced our rent by 500 euros after a year of being sober and reliable tenants.
OH thinks that our landlord would lie in front of the removal van were we to leave as he's had dreadful experiences with previous tenants and we pay six-monthly upfront.
That suits us too as we know just how much dosh we've got left.


----------



## victoriaplumb (Nov 4, 2011)

*pheww*



stevelin said:


> We tried an inspection trip before we decided to buy and hated every minute of it all they showed us was what they wanted to sell rather than what we wanted to buy!! it did decide for us however the area Torrevieja was NOT for us. Ended up on the CDS and love it still. In hindsight would have rented first as we could have so easily found ourselves somewhere we didnt like but luckily for us found the right place more by luck than judgement!!!!!! as often what you first think you want turns out to be nothing of the sort also chance to see the area at different times of year as when the rain comes it comes!!!!!!!!


Thanks for this. As for Torrevieja we have been told it is not a great area and don't want the holiday lets area but more the little towns and it seems most of the hard sell companies seem to be in that area. It does seem one gets more house for the money but at the end of the day it is not the size of the house is it?


----------



## victoriaplumb (Nov 4, 2011)

*lovin your profile pic*



Yossa said:


> Yeah, that´ll happen
> 
> Re letting. A few of us here have mentioned the same theme re renting. Go for a proper property and not one set up as a holiday let. In other words, the place is fine for a week or so, but isn´t designed to accommodate "normal" living. I made that mistake and it was a pain in the ass. Lovely house, but simply not geared up to daily life.
> 
> ...


thanks, for your advise. It is so easy to be caught in the romantic trap and buy the wrong place. Just can't wait to get over there and start looking. We went to Torrox a few weeks ago and found lots of very friendly Brits there. So we will try our luck in January in theCcosta Calida area. anyone living there?


----------



## victoriaplumb (Nov 4, 2011)

*Ah thanks*



mazlester said:


> Hi Victoria,
> 
> We live in the countryside near Sucina in Murcia and it is a beautiful part of Spain. You can go to the Mountains in the morning and the beach in the afternoon. What we did was decide on roughly the area we wanted then whilst we were in UK we scoured the internet and found places we thought we fancied then rang the estate agents and organised our own viewing visit. We flew out then met the estate agent at the time and date we had previously organised. We did this twice and on the second visit we found the place we are in today! Yes and we bought (cue sharp intake of breath!!!!) but it's what we wanted. So now where here and life is good, we're both ex forces so have pensions to fall back on however we have just started a business. And if after a few years we fall out of love with it we can always go back to the UK! To us this is no different than a new posting and having been moved around at least a dozen times in the past 23 years you get used to it!
> 
> ...


This sounds so perfect. You are in the are we are looking to come to. We are just going to come out in Jan and hope to find a place to rent or buy if we are as lucky as you and find it as quickly. So if you know of anyone that wants good honest couple to rent their home for about a month, please point them in my direction.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

victoriaplumb said:


> Hi people living in sunny Spain,
> I came across this site by default when out of poor confusion Google d ' house swops in Spain'. It looks great and can't wait to read all about it.
> 
> Me and Pete, (the better half) Are planning to take early retirement to Spain in January 2012. We can't wait but my goodness it is so confusing. We just want to come over to Spain and rent a small place until we know where we want to live.
> ...


Came here when we retired early this year.Best thing we have ever done, we love Spain, the culture,the sun and the many friends we have made here,today in November its 35 degrees in the sun(just like Britain) We bought a rural place in the mountains about an hour south of Murcia city. 15 mins to town,50 mins to the coast. Its the best thing ever!!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## gordoalac (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there, I live relatively close to Blanca; and wanted to recommend you a website where you can find cheap rental properties. Although the properties are supposed to be for long-term rentals; a large portion of the owners are more than willing to rent for a short term. 

This would be a good way to get to know the area and decide whether you like it or not. 

Blanca is a small town, that is not on the coast. Wouldn't you rather be closer to the beach? As someone said earlier, they ended up moving to Moraira; which is on the coast, and its very nice. However, this would also be reflected in the price. I personally like the beach too much, to move so far inland; but that's just my preference.

Anyway, the website is:

enalquiler dot com (cant post urls yet)

select Murcia in the provincia section, and it will show you properties available. You may have to contact the owner and ask for short term rates; but my experience is that you will be able to find it without too much hassle.

Hope this helped


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gordoalac said:


> Hi there, I live relatively close to Blanca; and wanted to recommend you a website where you can find cheap rental properties. Although the properties are supposed to be for long-term rentals; a large portion of the owners are more than willing to rent for a short term.
> 
> This would be a good way to get to know the area and decide whether you like it or not.
> 
> ...


wow!! long time no post!!


there's a link to enalquiler in the 'useful links' sticky thread


----------

